# Your favorite recordings on Ancient Organs



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I just picked up the vinyl lp "Werner Jahr spielt auf der Bosch Orgel Stadtkirche Friedberg Bruhns Grigny Bartok and Alain." It's pretty rare and not in very good shape. It made me wonder what other recordings I could find of these very old pipe organs. Anyone know any?


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

The organ on the Valère basilica (a church in Sion, Switzerland) is said to be the oldest functioning organ in the world. Guy Bovet recorded the oldest keyboard works, Codex de Robertsbridge, played on the Valère organ.

Guy Bovet à l'orgue de la Basilique de Valère (1390), The world's oldest playable organ (Gallo)








Codex de Robertsbridge (circa 1316)
J. S. Bach (1685-1750)
Anonymous England (17th century)
Giovanni Gabrieli (1557-1612)
Giuseppe Guami (1540-1611)
Giovanni Maria Trabaci (15??-16??)


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have what I think is the 2nd recording by Alain of Bach's organ works and I return to it often. I think it's recorded on a variety of old organs but I don't have it near me to verify. Nevertheless, it's one of my most treasured sets and my favorite of the 3 I own of Bach's organ works. Still on the hunt for more if one interests me, as these are such marvelous and hypnotic treasures of western music.

Closely monitoring this thread for other recs. My organ listening is paltry outside of Bach - some Handel, Franck, Brahms, and Buxtehude is really all I even occasionally listen to.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Does this organ also counts?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Eustache,_Paris#Organ


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Does this organ also counts?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Eustache,_Paris#Organ


Sure, a link to a recording would be fabulous


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This is a highly respected but obscure composer who died at 31.

Nicolaus Bruhns - Michel Chapuis , Thionville 1970.





He's more known for:
Vier Präludien für Orgel - Nicolaus Bruhns (1665 - 1697).





played on some more "modern organs."


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> I just picked up the vinyl lp "Werner Jahr spielt auf der Bosch Orgel Stadtkirche Friedberg Bruhns Grigny Bartok and Alain." It's pretty rare and not in very good shape. It made me wonder what other recordings I could find of these very old pipe organs. Anyone know any?


The Bosch/Frieberg was built in 1965.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> The Bosch/Frieberg was built in 1965.


I understand now. It sounded different than a modern recording so I thought it was old.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Sure, a link to a recording would be fabulous









*The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris*

Bach, J S:Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565

Grigny:Récit de tierce en taille

Guillou:Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire

Lisztrelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260

Mozart:Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608

Widor:Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1: Allegro vivace

*Jean Victor Arthur Guillou* (organ)

Test for your speakers also.:tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This organ certainly has an unusual sound:

Dr. Carol Williams on the 1610 Compenius organ, Denmark


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

This lp is one of my favourite Organ recordings. The toccata by Muffat and the Couperin pieces are wonderful.I think that there is no cd available wich is realy a pity.The recording itself is full of colour and one can hear it in all its glory with a very deep bass.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

Widor: Les 10 Symphonies pour orgue (Pincemaille) palyed on several Cavaillé-Coll Organs

this, strictly speaking, is not a proper recording but it's an amazing impro on Murnau's Faust


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> It made me wonder what other recordings I could find of these very old pipe organs.


The above mentioned romantic organs from the 19'th century cannot in any way be called *very* old.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Traverso said:


> This lp is one of my favourite Organ recordings. The toccata by Muffat and the Couperin pieces are wonderful.I think that there is no cd available wich is realy a pity.The recording itself is full of colour and one can hear it in all its glory with a very deep bass.


Unfortunately I do not know this recording, which was unavailable in my country.

But it certainly looks like a rare Pearl.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

sorry, I just misread what the op was asking for... back to the topic:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/arp-schnitger-in-niedersachsen/hnum/5196053






a nice collection of German Renaissance and Baroque organ music played on Arp Schnitger organs

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arp_Schnitger


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2016)

premont said:


> Unfortunately I do not know this recording, which was unavailable in my country.
> 
> But it certainly looks like a rare Pearl.


This is the same 1967 recording,but a different label.The DHM sounds very fine,the other is unknown to me.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I just got a copy of this: E. Power Biggs ‎- 24 Historic Organs In 8 Countries Covering 7 Centuries Of Music By 24 Composers.

All the details of the different organs on it are at:

https://www.discogs.com/E-Power-Big...ries-Of-Music-By-24-Composers/release/4302001


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Traverso said:


> This is the same 1967 recording,but a different label.The DHM sounds very fine,the other is unknown to me.


Thanks. It is the label ORBIS, which licenced some DHM recordings in the 1970's, Collegium Aureum's Brandenburgs e.g. 
Unfortunately it is an LP, and this fact makes it very difficult for me to play it.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Do I have to have one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2016)

tortkis said:


> The organ on the Valère basilica (a church in Sion, Switzerland) is said to be the oldest functioning organ in the world. Guy Bovet recorded the oldest keyboard works, Codex de Robertsbridge, played on the Valère organ.
> 
> Guy Bovet à l'orgue de la Basilique de Valère (1390), The world's oldest playable organ (Gallo)
> 
> ...


Is this recording any good?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Is this recording any good?


Worth having for anonymous the piece called "Piece Without Stops" alone.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Is this recording any good?


The music of Robertsbridge Codex sounds primitive, with strange, stumbling rhythm. Interesting, but I don't know if it is good. The noise of hitting the keys is audible, but the organ's sound is clear.



Mandryka said:


> Worth having for anonymous the piece called "Piece Without Stops" alone.


It's like a Cage's piece! Just 54 seconds...


----------

